

Conversations with YC Partners: Harj Taggar - ddt
http://www.tapin.tv/#video/8c74260293274f879a0912fece497e7f/now

======
rabidsnail
The keyframe at the beginning is missing, and it looks like the intra frames
between any two keyframes are in a random order.

Also, please use this:
<http://nginx.org/en/docs/http/ngx_http_mp4_module.html>. I want to be able to
skip ahead in the video. (Edit: You're using RTMP, so this won't work. But
wowza and fms both support seeking if configured correctly.)

~~~
ddt
And it's fixed. Looks like some kind of temporary/local issue.

~~~
rabidsnail
Not fixed for me. Are you using CDN? If so I might still be getting the old
(bad) cache.

~~~
ddt
Hit us up at support@tapin.tv and we'll debug this. It looks like it's working
intermittently

